# [GAME] - Dodge Balls - Test your finger! :D



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Various patterns and exciting music.
Test your finger!
Just left to right
Challenge now.
-Dodge Balls-

>>> Google Play <<<*​











​











​
*>>> Google Play <<<*​


----------



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

-5.25 update-

added 100 stages. (two-story mode)

fixed color option


----------



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

-Dodge Balls update-
added 40 stages. (original)
added 40 stages. (extreme)
added 40 stages. (two-story)








Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------

